# Fish filleting boards



## attie (Mar 2, 2008)

If you have the need for a large filleting board to handle large fish [hard to buy aren't they], head down to your local TV repair shop and see if he's throwing out any large flat screen TV's. The screen is flexible plastic[?] and very similar to those thin chopping boards you buy, only a different colour. Don't know what the local health inspector would say but he hasn't seen mine yet


----------



## archiduc (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Attie,
Alternatively, cover the work surface with cling film, place fish on top and fillet. Discard the cling film after filleting. Wash work surface after filleting.

Alternatively, wash and dry work surface, place fish on top, fillet fish. Wash and dry work surface after filleting the fish.

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## attie (Mar 2, 2008)

Good idea  Archiduc, It's just that I have a TV repair place next door and happened across this when he was throwing one out


----------

